# Syncing video from iTunes to iPhone



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

My legally purchased Lost Season 3 DVDs, that were successfully converted to iPod format (.mp4), using iSquint, and successfully transferred to my iPod, and that are still in my iTunes library, will not sync with my iPhone. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

Okay, so I ran into the same problem, and the dude at the Apple store in San Francisco informed me that you can't put video on the iphone from Canadian iTunes but didn't give me a reason why. He suggested that I buy an iTunes gift card in US dollars and set up a new itunes account. I did this and it has been working great. In addition, the US iTunes has quite a few FREE tv shows you can download plus other goodies. I've used about two dollars off that gift card and i've downloaded over 20 videos. 

I'm not sure if there are easier ways, but if there are, i'd like to know too.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bulldogge (Sep 12, 2007)

The "Dude" in the Apple store was wrong. You cannot buy video from the Canadian iTunes store. The rights have not been secured up here.
You most likely do not have your preferences set properly. Go over your sync settings again. I done all sorts of Video on mine. Get familiar with iTunes. You should have no problem.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks a mill, Bull! I had not properly setup my tabs on top for my iPhone when in iTunes. I clicked on video and setup my syncing and it worked like a charm. Works different than any iPod I have ever had, but at least now it works. Cheers!


----------

